# Dry Feet Remedy



## Kathniss08 (Mar 18, 2015)

Dry and chaffed feet is irritating especially on cold weather and I treat it with coconut oil every night. Put some coconut oil to your dry feet and put a sock overnight. Do this step every night until you are satisfied with the result.


----------



## Lin1018 (Apr 14, 2015)

Kathniss08 said:


> Dry and chaffed feet is irritating especially on cold weather and I treat it with coconut oil every night. Put some coconut oil to your dry feet and put a sock overnight. Do this step every night until you are satisfied with the result.


  I use a home made body butter but during the winter I did put it on before popping on the bed socks and you are right, it works so well in moisturizing the feet while sleeping.


----------



## remyriot (Apr 14, 2015)

i use neutrogena's norwegian formula foot cream.  it's inexpensive & after one night of using it, my feet are silky smooth!   i also love LUSH's fair trade foot lotion; it really takes away the wear & pain after being on my feet all day.


----------



## Stephstein (Apr 14, 2015)

I love the Flip Flop Foot Repair.

http://www.amazon.com/Flip-Flop-Repair-PURE-Factory/dp/B00CGO4K04

  I'm a Florida girl so I wear flip flops all the time and gotta keep my dogs looking good...


----------



## BeBeautyAshley (May 22, 2015)

Argan Oil is the ONLY thing that works for me, I usually I go at my heels with my ped-egg and then up keep with EVAO


----------



## Gellydonut (May 27, 2015)

I love my Tweezerman Pedro and then Burts Bees Honey & Bilberry Cream :eyelove:


----------

